

Sony (4/1) "smallest Ultrabook" made me dream just a little. - ebiester
http://discover.store.sony.com/q/sony_content.html

======
ebiester
So, it's obviously an April fools joke, but it had my brain spinning a little.
How long is it until we have 8GB the size of a quarter with processing? It's
likely eventually possible, but what kind of things could we do with
processing power that small? I know others have started work on interfaces for
glasses, input for implantables... but have we scratched the surface for
dreaming on what we will have -- as possible, at least -- in ten years?

